# Hot motor



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

So since I found out about this forum lol ill whore away on questions. So is it just the 2.8 or just mine but if I even drive 3 blocks which I just did. My engine is super hot almost like the cooling system isn't working. Is this just my car or all 2.8s??


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Well if the coolant system isn't working then it'll over heat. My 2.8 warms up quickly, especially in the summer time. You could check to make sure your fans are working properly. I think there is a fairly common issue with the fan control modules that prevent the fans from running after the car is shutoff. Mine had this issue and the needle would creep over center if I started the car a few minutes after shutting it off from normal operating temp.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

AndyTR32 said:


> Well if the coolant system isn't working then it'll over heat. My 2.8 warms up quickly, especially in the summer time. You could check to make sure your fans are working properly. I think there is a fairly common issue with the fan control modules that prevent the fans from running after the car is shutoff. Mine had this issue and the needle would creep over center if I started the car a few minutes after shutting it off from normal operating temp.


 Thanks for responding. My fans do run and my gauge doesn't go anything past the middle but it just seems really weird how the engine can be steaming hot after 5 mine of driving


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> Thanks for responding. My fans do run and my gauge doesn't go anything past the middle but it just seems really weird how the engine can be steaming hot after 5 mine of driving


 First VW? They all run hot.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

AndyTR32 said:


> First VW? They all run hot.


 lol yea first VW. Have had it for 2 years now and its about to crack 200k and I'm so neverous. Give or take I have had everything updated mechanically. I have just did so much to it I'm scared its gonna take a poop


----------

